# Remington 1911 R1 Stainless Enhance



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hey everybody does anyone know if the Remington 1911 R1 Stainless Enhance is a good gun, I know the eariler 1911 they made had a few hiccups & I was wondering if they got em taken care of, any info would be helpful thank you.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going on second hand experience so take it for what it is,but I follow 1911s and work on them-for what that's worth.

The biggest problem with the R1s was the did a funky frame cut where the barrel links down and hits the frame to stop,which put all the pressure on the bottom of the lower lugs.Previous designs did thid to a lesser degree but considering the leverage it set a situation that could and would shear the lower lugs off the barrel.I know of 7 cases of this and just ran across the first case of a failure but the round count is unknown-I estimated it as 10K or less.Those that had the F'd up cut were told by Remington that it was in spec-the only problem is nobody knows where they got their specs fron because they were miles off print spec and would not warranty it until a failure.When I hear that my first thought was Kimber's BS.

The good news is that when they started making the SS models,lo and behold that cut disappeared.They have quirks like everyone else,but once that was solved everyone seems to praise their quality.

Personally Remington pissed me off years ago,and they made good products and I believe the model 700 was way overblown by tinkerers,but they pulled tail and threw us under bus for a while.Dick's sporting goods did the same and then "saw the light".If you want it go for it,you should have a nice piece,and if doesn't work post back and I'll tell you the std checks so you don't ship it back for a 10 minute fix that they keep for a month and dink with nonrelated,non issue things.I've seen them do this before,but I do believe they have smiffs that know what they are doing now compared to Kimber that doesn't after a few decades.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

remington's trigger fit gets me. It looks sloppy in a disgusting way. I wouldn't get it with that trigger. I'm sure it is fine it just looks like a pile of poop to me


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not aware that they make the R1 E (Enhanced) in stainless. The SS models I have seen are R1, but not E.

My R1 E is blued -- it is a terrific shooter, very tight and highly accurate. I have had no problems with it.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a new R1S Enhanced and at this time (round count approx 100) everything is fine. Balance, fit, finish, trigger are great. The trigger is smooth, not creepy, crisp and comfortable. The slide is tight, I feel it is an excellent pistol. And yes it is SS


----------

